# Don't Support the Troops!



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2013)

Because Michael Moore doesn't:




> 4. Stop saying, "I support the troops." I don't. I used to. I understand why so many enlisted after 9/11. Sadly, many of them were then trapped and sent off to invade Iraq. I felt for all of them. I understood those who joined because of a lousy economy. But at some point all individuals must answer for their actions, and now that we know our military leaders do things that have nothing to do with defending our lives, why would anyone sign up for this rogue organization?
> 
> 5. Apologize for No. 4. I have enormous respect for anyone who would offer to sacrifice their life to defend my right to live. Is there any greater gift one can give another? It's not the troops' fault they're sent to invade other countries for dubious reasons and outright lies. It's OUR responsibility to prevent this, to elect representatives who believe in peace, and to only put our troops in harm's way when it's absolutely necessary. My uncle was killed in World War II. Today would have been his 90th birthday. My dad still misses him. Our family has served this country in the military since the Revolutionary War. None of them watch Fox News.




The US military is a "rogue" organization?  Hm, that's news to me.  I kind of thought we fought where we were told to fight, for as long as we were told to fight.  If we were "rogue" and/or in charge, we probably 1) wouldn't have gone into Iraq in ther first place, and 2) probably wouldn't have left the way we did.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2013/01/02/michael-moore-resolves-to-stop-saying-support-troops-in-2013/#ixzz2H6Z0ycFD


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 5, 2013)

Moore is a douche.  He is desperately trying to stay relevant.  Who really gives a damn what he thinks and what he does or doesnt support.  I will wager he will never withdraw his support of the Big Mac.


----------



## walra107 (Jan 5, 2013)

Note he says "his family" served in the military....not him. No those 3 mile conditioning runs really cut into snack time at McD's. Moore is no better then those Westboro baptist scumbags. IMO


----------



## pardus (Jan 5, 2013)

I can't wait for that fat fuck to die. I'm going to piss on his fucking grave.


----------



## AWP (Jan 5, 2013)

The only people who listen to his drivel are A) people who I don't care about anyway B) people who already believed what he said and C) Mentally and emotionally malleable which means "A".

Michael Moore is nothing but shit stuck to the bottom of a toilet. Sadly, people listen to him and watch his propaganda. Does anyone here for a second think that he used to support the troops? Shadowspear, please...

Some people you just can't help.


----------



## walra107 (Jan 5, 2013)

pardus said:


> I can't wait for that fat fuck to die. I'm going to piss on his fucking grave.



Agreed, I would join but I'm not playing swords.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 5, 2013)

Michael who?

Moore is less.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 5, 2013)

pardus said:


> I can't wait for that fat fuck to die. I'm going to piss on his fucking grave.


 
That line up will probably be the longest men-room line the world has ever seen....


----------



## Dame (Jan 5, 2013)

pardus said:


> I can't wait for that fat fuck to die. I'm going to piss on his fucking grave.


I was just then thinking, "Sometimes I wish I had a dick so I could piss on that fat fuck." 




Oh sorry. Was that out loud?


----------



## ProPatria (Jan 6, 2013)

Dame said:


> I was just then thinking, "Sometimes I wish I had a dick so I could piss on that fat fuck."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They have the She-Wee for that very reason.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 6, 2013)

pardus said:


> I can't wait for that fat fuck to die. I'm going to piss on his fucking grave.


 
I am going to shit on it.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 6, 2013)

Mierda, that rancid scrotum would probably like all the things suggested here.

I'll find a "Vote for Bush" and put it on his headstone.


----------



## Dame (Jan 6, 2013)

ProPatria said:


> They have the She-Wee for that very reason.


Well I'll be darned. That thing looks dead useful. But I find myself strangely obsessed with its size. Not sure why but I think I'd like mine to be bigger than the other girls'.


----------



## RetPara (Jan 15, 2013)

pardus said:


> I can't wait for that fat fuck to die. I'm going to piss on his fucking grave.


 
The line for that will only somewhat shorter than Jane Fonda's grave...


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 15, 2013)

RetPara said:


> The line for that will only somewhat shorter than Jane Fonda's grave...


 
Brother, no one's forgotten her, either. Grrrrrr!


----------



## RetPara (Jan 15, 2013)

Remember, in the line for her grave be respectful.  Vietnam Veterans automatically go to the front of the line.  I hope her grave has good drainage.


----------

